

Ask HN: Should HN links have a target="_blank"? - carlos

opening to a new browser window when clicking a link to an external site?
======
knurr
Yes, just in case I break my mouse-wheel, right mouse button and control key
all on the same day.

------
bradleyjoyce
I would definitely prefer it if they did... I often visit the linked article
and end up clicking around a bit on the site, which prevents a 1-click back
button to return to HN to comment on the link here.

------
mhd
I generally dislike those kind of links. Unless you watch your status bar
(given that it's turned on and your browser supports this feature), you don't
know what's going to happen. Whereas if you manually option-click/middle-
click, you've got a behavior that you can count on (also, quite often you want
open in background anyway).

------
madhouse
No. If I want to open in a new window/tab, I'll use the appropriate modifier.

------
pasbesoin
Here you go:

[https://www.squarefree.com/bookmarklets/pagelinks.html#targe...](https://www.squarefree.com/bookmarklets/pagelinks.html#target_new_windows)

------
matt2224
No.

